# 27 weeks = How many months?



## Tink84

These weeks to months confuse me grrrr lol.

Can anyone help me?

I am 27 weeks today so how many months am I? Am I 6 or 7 months.


----------



## firsttimer1

you will never get everyone to concur, but ive always used the chart on this page as it is the same as my GPs - 
https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

so at 27 weeks you would be starting month7 xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I say your 6 months, I count myself as 6 months.

I say I am either so many weeks, or to work out months, I am due on 28 May so on the 28th of every month I consider myself 1 more month pregnant.

X


----------



## smudge11221

In the pregnancy books and what i was told:
As we all know you start your pregnancy at week 2:

Week 0-6 - 1 Month
Weeks 7-10 - 2 Months
Weeks 11-14 - 3 Months
Weeks 15-18 - 4 Months
Weeks 19-22 - 5 Months
Weeks 23-26 - 6 Months
Weeks 27 - 30 - 7 Months
Weeks 31-34 - 8 Months
Weeks 34-40 (41, 42) - 9 months

Hope this helps :) x


----------



## natasha82

When is your due date hun?

I look at it like this, if your birthday is say the 9th May, you would say its 2 months to my birthday on the 9th March wouldn't you?

So my due date is 1st April, so i consider myself to be 8 Months pregnant on the 1st March. Just work backwards from your due date hun, i find that way the easiest.


----------



## mrsrof

I'd say 6 months!


----------



## fairydust87

Im 27 weeks aswell and I class myself as 6 months and 3 weeks. Ill be 7months next saturday. Its easier for me x


----------



## mrsbeano

There are 9 calendar months for a pregnancy. 40 weeks/9 = 4.444

27/4.444 = 6.07

I just count backwards, so I was 5 months on 22nd Feb etc x


----------



## Peaches11

I would say 6months.
7months starts at 28weeks. 28-31weeks


----------



## megangrohl

You have completed 6 full months at week 28. By then you'll be in your 7th month.


----------



## Tink84

dt1234565 said:


> I say your 6 months, I count myself as 6 months.
> 
> I say I am either so many weeks, or to work out months, I am due on 28 May so on the 28th of every month I consider myself 1 more month pregnant.
> 
> X

I'm due the 28th May too.

I got myself confused on Friday as I had a fall which resulted in a serious ankle injury :( and needed an x-ray. Kept saying I was 5 months then realised I was nearer 6 months. However a book I picked up said at 28 wks I would be 7 months. Why can't it be straight forward lol


----------

